# Da "papi" a "pappi"



## Mari' (1 Settembre 2010)

*Ecco la vera storia delle ragazze convertite all'Islam da Gheddafi. Rea, 27 anni, gioisce su Facebook per il ritorno del dittatore: "Pappi a Roma...si aprono di nuovo le porte". Un anno fa, dopo il primo incontro, aveva già detto: "Cambio religione". Era volata in Libia dove in una tenda ballava e beveva
*di Vito Laudadi 1 settembre 2010


*Escort, politica, nomignoli. Se il Cavaliere 
 è “Papi”, il Colonnello raddoppia a “Pappi”

Storia di Rea Beko, giovane albanese convertita all'Islam e grande ancella di Muhammar Gheddafi, il cui soprannome assomiglia molto a quello con cui il premier veniva chiamato dalle ragazze che sbarcavano in Costa Smeralda*

Uno racconta barzellette, l’altro più seriamente legge il Corano. Entrambi amano farlo davanti a belle donne. L’Accademia libica a Roma non sarà Palazzo Grazioli e neppure Villa Certosa ma è inevitabile associare il tipico “One Man Show” di *Silvio Berlusconi *che decanta la sua azione di Governo alle lezioni sull’Islam di *Muhammar Gheddafi*. Tanto che, se le fanciulle che sbarcavano in Sardegna solevano chiamare “Papi” il Presidente del Consiglio, quelle che hanno seguito i sermoni di Gheddafi a Roma si sentono autorizzate a chiamare “Pappi” il leader libico.

 «A Roma arriva Pappi Gheddy» scriveva Rea, una delle hostess che hanno partecipato agli incontri romani col Colonnello, sulla sua bacheca di Facebook (dove utilizza il nome di Rea Gordon Gekko) il 26 agosto alle 13.52. A quell’ora, secondo quanto dichiarato alla stampa dal titolare dell’agenzia Hostessweb, *Alessandro Londero*,  l’organizzazione dell’evento non era stata nemmeno concordata con Tripoli. Eppure Rea già sapeva tutto, tanto da imprimerlo sul suo diario digitale. In albanese, la sua lingua. Anzi, il giorno dopo, più o meno alla stessa ora, rincarava la dose rivolgendosi a un’amica che vive al di là dell’Adriatico: “Sapessi, cara sorella, che guai ho passato durante questo periodo… Sono stato anche a Korça (città del Sud Est dell’Albania, ndr) per un problema… ti scriverò dopo. Ma ho una buona notizia: Pappi a Roma… si aprono di nuovo le porte”. Una frase che si presta a mille interpretazioni, le più disparate.

 Anche perché Rea non è una qualunque: è una delle tre hostess che si sarebbero convertite all’Islam dopo gli incontri con Gheddafi. Il suo ciuffo biondo e i grandi occhi verdi che spuntavano sotto un vistoso chador nero non erano passati inosservati all’uscita dall’ambasciata di via Caldonazzo sabato scorso. Della sua presunta conversione, Rea ha parlato al Corriere della sera,  presentandosi col nome di *Rea Beka*, 27 anni, albanese che vive in Italia da dodici. Lo ha fatto contravvenendo al primo comandamento imposto dall’agenzia Hostessweb che l’aveva reclutata insieme ad altre 500 per l’ora di religione col Colonnello: non parlare con nessuno, specie coi giornalisti. Pena, l’espulsione dal giro. Eppure, fino a questa mattina la sua scheda continuava a essere visibile nel catalogo on-demand dell’agenzia (clicca qui per visualizzare la scheda, rimossa dopo la pubblicazione di questo articolo),  completa di foto che farebbero gridare al sacrilegio il più moderato dei seguaci di Maometto. Nessun provvedimento, cioè, è stato preso nei suoi confronti da Londero.

 A riprova che, come molti pensano, la sua sia solo una testimonianza di facciata. Nessuno più di lei – una delle fedelissime del boss di Hostessweb – poteva meglio interpretare la parte dell’ennesimo figurante sull’asse Arcore-Tripoli utile a far passare il messaggio sui media di regime, italiani e libici, che lì dentro si faceva davvero sul serio: “Mi sento purificata, ora faccio il digiuno, rispetto il Ramadan”, sono state le sue parole. Se così fosse, la “chiamata” di Maometto deve essere stata proprio forte, se appena cinque mesi fa Rea non aveva alcuna considerazione per le leggi islamiche. Su Youtube e su Facebook sono visibili i filmati della spedizione in Libia di un gruppo di prescelte tra le hostess che avevano partecipato alla prima “lezione” del Colonnello a Roma un anno fa. Anche allora Rea c’era, e non aveva perso occasione di offrirsi in pasto ai giornalisti. Persino il Guardian riprese il suo convinto annuncio: “Mi ha convinto, mi convertirò all’Islam”. Quei video girati a marzo riprendono momenti di relax delle dieci ragazze sbarcate a Tripoli col jet privato: una cena con tanto di birra sul tavolo con un uomo che carezza la chioma bionda della giovane albanese, una serata danzante in tenda nel deserto con beduini che suonano e ballano e le ragazze in abiti succinti che ridono divertite con l’immancabile bicchiere tra le mani. Non proprio un comportamento che si addice a una donna folgorata sulla via della Mecca, che già a novembre 2009 annunciava “urbi et orbi” la sua conversione. Peggio se si tratta di una delle ospiti di uno come Gheddafi, che vorrebbe imporre l’Islam all’intero Vecchio Continente. Chissà cosa penserebbero di quelle immagini i sudditi di “Pappi”. Lei, comunque, è affezionata anche a Papi, il nostro premier. E non solo a lui. Tanto che, quando Berlusconi ha subito nel dicembre scorso l’aggressione in piazza Duomo, Rea (sempre su Facebook) ha scritto: “E’ l’evento più triste del secolo avvenuto in Italia dopo la morte di Mussolini”.

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...e-papi-il-colonnello-raddoppia-a-pappi/55345/


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2010)

Posso ridere? :rotfl:


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Posso ridere? :rotfl:


 Posso vomitare? :bleah:


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

Ma perchè, c'era qualcuno che credeva seriamente a queste conversioni? :carneval:


----------



## Iris (2 Settembre 2010)

Questa pagliacciata stride fortemente con il dramma di quella povera iraniana che sta per esssere lapidata. E per tutte le vittime degli integralisti di qualunque religione.
Che ribrezzo!!!!


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Posso vomitare? :bleah:


 Esagerata, cose del geenre bisogna prenderle alla leggera..altrimenti per quelle più serie che si fa??



Iris ha detto:


> Questa pagliacciata stride fortemente con il dramma di quella povera iraniana che sta per esssere lapidata. E per tutte le vittime degli integralisti di qualunque religione.
> Che ribrezzo!!!!


 Ecco appunto...:unhappy:


----------



## Mari' (2 Settembre 2010)

Io mi vergogno semplicemente per loro, masci e femmine.


----------

